
How Pinterest Use MySQL to Build Large-Scale System - blacksoil
https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/sharding-pinterest-how-we-scaled-our-mysql-fleet-3f341e96ca6f
======
MsMowz
I really don't enjoy using MySQL. Compared to almost anything else, it's like
stepping back in time. But I'll be damned if it doesn't work. We use a single
MySQL instance to do a couple hundred million writes each day, and we've only
rarely had any issues at all with our setup. Of course, we're not using the
default setup, but the point is that it works and it works well.

~~~
blacksoil
>> but the point is that it works and it works well.

Exactly! This is what I love about MySQL.

>>Compared to almost anything else, it's like stepping back in time

Can you share what database you use for relational/transactional needs?

